# Are you an aggressive driver? (Asshole)



## Delta Shell (Nov 27, 2021)

Them guys that flash their lights driving right up yer bumhole. 

 Then they undertake and get stuck in traffic next to you and its just like



 don't make eye contact don't make eye contact

 keep staring straight forward.

don't look just play with the radio

Reactions: Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Gin (Nov 27, 2021)

nah

i rarely honk and never drive ultra close to ppl to intimidate them

i try to not be an asshole 'cause i get legit mad at asshole drivers

have had legit rage moments in the car when i've been cut off

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 27, 2021)

Gin said:


> nah
> 
> i rarely honk and never drive ultra close to ppl to intimidate them
> 
> ...


Same same.

Although I tend not to rage at all when I'm driving these days. I used to but I think I'm old and dilapidated.


----------



## Gin (Nov 27, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Same same.
> 
> Although I tend not to rage at all when I'm driving these days. I used to but I think I'm old and dilapidated.


I think you’re only a couple years older than me

you still have plenty of rage to spare

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Nov 27, 2021)

even if someone deserves to get tailed for being a dipshit, that aint me chief

with my luck i'd be the guy that got brakecheck'd


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 27, 2021)

Gin said:


> I think you’re only a couple years older than me
> 
> you still have plenty of rage to spare


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 27, 2021)

I use to be a very aggressive driver but I had some close calls. I decided to start driving slower and safer after seeing the fear in the eyes of a guy who was crossing the street. He was crossing the street and I was turning. I had enough room to make the turn while maintaining safe distance from him, but I think he thought that I was going to run him over. I just remember that look of how scared he was and it made me sick to my stomach, even till this day.


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 27, 2021)

No I’m not. But if someone honks at me they’re getting the finger lol

almost just a reflex. Haha but probably only happens about once a year. And they will never make eye contact after.

Short temper  

I’m a lot more controlled these days though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 27, 2021)

I don't drive for over 10 years now  

But I did drive ilegally in a Greek island recently.

I'm like a friendly poney driving though


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 27, 2021)

I follow one cardinal rule on the road:

Don't be polite. Be predictable.

It's the "nice" drivers who end up causing more accidents, especially at intersections. 

The drooling mongs who hold traffic back to let Karen pull out of the drive thru.

Fuck Karen. Bitch can wait her turn. If you slam on your brakes and hold up traffic to let people out before it's their turn and slow me down from my appointment to get my dick sucked, I will draw forth ancient Appalachian hexes upon your soul.

You have been told, once. Don't ever impede the Defiler.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2021)

One time I was driving at speed limit and this tradie behind me choose to tail gate me, basically forcing me to change lanes. Instead, I slowed down and dude was so pissed, he immediately overtake me, gave me the finger and scream some random shit and drive off.


----------



## wibisana (Nov 28, 2021)

tbh depend on my mood. tho i tried my best to be considerate


----------



## wibisana (Nov 28, 2021)

like 1-2 out of 10 times i would drive carelessly


----------



## Worm Juice (Nov 28, 2021)

I have mild road rage. Don't try to be an asshole or get too close to people but I can accelerate very fast and give full gas for a few seconds when I get angry. Still try to be aware of everything and it's just screaming profanities and accelerating when I am in anger mode. Also the reason I like to drive alone, people sitting next to me seem to get a omg wtf is happening look on their face.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm really aggressive but not an asshole to others. I'm just so good and smooth about it that even if i make asshole moves on the road it doesn't come off that way. The secret? Acknowledge the driver you're about to do dirty in a friendly way, use your hand for communication and drive smooth so it makes you predictable on the road.  I break just about all the traffic rules and laws.. which explains the other 10 pull over tickets I have pending. But almost never get into a confrontation with other drivers. If i do, I apologize to them but it's already too late I had already gotten my way lol.

Basically show respect as you're fucking them. It works. It's psychology.


----------



## Yamato (Nov 29, 2021)

Nah, I'm pretty chill.
I do honk at other drivers though rarely. Usually if they are doing a totally bad/illegal maneuver close to me or if they stare at their phones at a green light for more than about 3 seconds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 29, 2021)

Good way to get heated up out here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Dec 1, 2021)

Nah, I’m more a passive driver. I drive too slow and carefully sometimes. 

When I have a stressed driver behind me, I usually pull over to the side so I can drive further in peace.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 1, 2021)

I was around 10 when I played the second GTA, I think then a friend told me I should never get behind a wheel.

Years later when I got to play GTA Vice City and spent way too much effort going over every single pedestrian I saw while laughing at all the then new and hip 3D carnage I came to the same conclusion.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Dec 1, 2021)

I love driving fast, but that never involves being aggressive towards others.

If someone rides my ass, or starts getting shitty, I do my level best to fuck with them. I don't let them pass, and/or slow down for turns when they can't pass...then I don't complete the turn and keep on driving (like you're lost and not sure if you have the right road). Shit like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 5, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dergeist (Dec 6, 2021)

Depends, if it's a 60-70 road and somebody is doing 50 I'm aggressive. I will take them over when it's safe. Although, I don't honk or flash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2021)

There are a ton of these types of drivers in nyc lol. Dissuaded me from driving. But I have to learn soon.


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 19, 2022)

Relatively passive I'd say. I often stop the car if there's someone crossing the road


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 19, 2022)

Raiden said:


> There are a ton of these types of drivers in nyc lol. Dissuaded me from driving. But I have to learn soon.


Ayyy I'm walkin eree


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2022)

I spend a lot of time driving through ice and snow so nah, nobody here really having road rage. We're all working together to not slip off the road together and get into an accident.


----------



## jesusus (Apr 10, 2022)

No, where I live there's already too many psychopaths on the road for another to join the fray.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 11, 2022)

nah i'm so nice on the road lol.
only use the fast lane if i'm actually gonna drive fast
don't rush folks on the road no matter how annoying it might be at times, instead just find a way to overtake them when traffic opens up.
i do get very sweary when someone does something stupid though, even just as a witness cause it reminds me again and again that we hand out driving licenses to idiots who don't appreciate that we're making 2ton+ mechanical beasts move at stupid speeds.

+ iunno if it's that german engineering pedigree, or just a character trait of buyers, but BMW's always move like assholes on the road.
like bruh you just in a 1 series, why you trying to flex on traffic like you've got an M5?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------

